# Having fun in Dubai



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

What do you do for fun in Dubai? Are there many places to play?


----------



## Sher (Jul 28, 2007)

well there is a lot lot to do in dubai actually. Infact, Dubai is the only place in the world I believe where you could go jet-skiing, Skiing, and desert safari in a single day. 

I will post some intersting links for you later in the day.


----------



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

I would love to tell people I went Skiing and went on a desert safari in the same day in the same country. That would be funny.


----------

